
Sending newsletters as if they were for a friend - supercreative
https://www.supercreative.design/blog/newsletter
======
supercreative
I wrote this article because I felt like spam every time I wanted to send a
newsletter. But they're the best way to build 1-to-1 ongoing relationships
with hundreds of people, simultaneously. So I tried to find the best
newsletters I could and understand what was good about them. Hope it helps
someone here!

